# TiVo Priority Page is live for 2.0.4.5



## innocentfreak

http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.5

The priority page for the winter update just went live.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525409177787977729


> Roamio owners - I think you'll like our Winter update. Be one of the first to receive it: http://tivo.com/priority


For hints on what this might contain, check Zatz's post.
http://zatznotfunny.com/2014-10/tivo-winter-update-to-feature-amazon-vudu-and-mobile-improvements/


----------



## lpwcomp

The priority update list for the winter update is open.


----------



## Sixto

All set, just signed up the 7 boxes. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Dang, this could drop a little sooner than late Nov.


----------



## Sixto

yep, may be. all set.


----------



## ADG

thanks


----------



## NJ Webel

Oh, BOY!!


----------



## Tivogre

2 Pros and 5 Minis signed up!


----------



## tarheelblue32

I'm going to be so happy if this update includes the Amazon Prime app.


----------



## tarheelblue32

It's interesting she specifically references Roamio owners. I'm probably reading too much into it, but I wonder if that could mean the Premiere might not get the new Amazon app?


----------



## NJ Webel

Vudu is what I'm looking for, but Amazon would be welcome too!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

You're both right


----------



## BlackBetty

Awesome! I can't wait for this update. Been waiting for Amazon prime streaming forever!!!


----------



## BlackBetty

Tivo is going back 18 versions?


----------



## Aero 1

tarheelblue32 said:


> It's interesting she specifically references Roamio owners. I'm probably reading too much into it, but I wonder if that could mean the Premiere might not get the new Amazon app?


possibly


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525431977735118848


----------



## tarheelblue32

Aero 1 said:


> possibly
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525431977735118848


Hmmmm...very interesting. This update could be the point where the Premieres start to get left behind.


----------



## Craig in PA

Can we please call this the November update? Winter does not begin for almost 2 months.


----------



## innocentfreak

BlackBetty said:


> Tivo is going back 18 versions?


Phone changed it and I didn't catch it. TCF still doesn't allow thread title changes.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Craig in PA said:


> Can we please call this the November update? Winter does not begin for almost 2 months.


Good point. The last update was the "fall update", so we can just call this one the "autumn update".


----------



## innocentfreak

tarheelblue32 said:


> Good point. The last update was the "fall update", so we can just call this one the "autumn update".


TiVo called it the winter update. Their words not mine.


----------



## apw2607

The trick for all of this is if they have universal search across Amazon and VUDU like they already have with Netflix, Hulu and guide. Then things get interesting.


----------



## bradleys

I love the development tempo from tivo since the Haxe update.


----------



## BlackBetty

Anyone remember the timing with the last update between priority page going live and the first wave up updates? I feel like it was something like 7-10 days?


----------



## lpwcomp

apw2607 said:


> The trick for all of this is if they have universal search across Amazon and VUDU like they already have with Netflix, Hulu and guide. Then things get interesting.


Search already includes Amazon Instant Video, so one would assume that when they add _*access*_ to Amazon Prime, that will be included also.


----------



## tarheelblue32

bradleys said:


> I love the development tempo from tivo since the Haxe update.


I have to believe that they were devoting a large chunk of their programming resources to that conversion for an extended period of time. Now that it is finally done, they seem to have the resources to devote to much needed improvements.


----------



## Sixto

BlackBetty said:


> Anyone remember the timing with the last update between priority page going live and the first wave up updates? I feel like it was something like 7-10 days?


priority page went up about 9/3, downloads about 9/9.


----------



## monkeydust

I hope the Premiere isn't left out for the Amazon Prime update as that is the main box I want it on.


----------



## sbiller

monkeydust said:


> I hope the Premiere isn't left out for the Amazon Prime update as that is the main box I want it on.


Sounds like the Premiere will be left behind for something... If I were to guess, I would say Vudu rather than Amazon Prime.


----------



## elwaylite

Wonder if it is vudu streaming only or they will allow file downloads like Amazon?


----------



## jjd416

sbiller said:


> Sounds like the Premiere will be left behind for something... If I were to guess, I would say Vudu rather than Amazon Prime.


I think it is more likely the other way around. Maybe that's why it took years for Amazon Prime to show up on TiVo. Maybe only the new hardware can handle it.


----------



## gamo62

Since getting our XBONE last year, we have all of the VOD we need. And with TiVo hooked up to it, I'm not that excited. I only added the Mini to the priority list, so that I'm able to get Amazon Prime on it.


----------



## davezatz

innocentfreak said:


> TiVo called it the winter update. Their words not mine.


I think the takeaway here is that the next software update won't be until Spring... slightly refreshed Mini with RF remote is tracking for March. Not sure if that correlates or not.


----------



## BlackBetty

Sixto said:


> priority page went up about 9/3, downloads about 9/9.


So hopefully by next Friday we will have this update.


----------



## NYHeel

It would be really great if they could limit the third party items in search to subscription availability only, as opposed to purchase/rent. If I see Netflix or Hulu by a show or movie then I know that if I subscribe to those services then I can watch that show. But if they show Amazon I don't know if it's Prime or just rent/purchase. It would be cool if they could limit the Amazon part of the search to Prime only, or at least have a separate icon that's Prime. That way the user knows that the item is only available for purchase/rent or is also available to prime customers for free.


----------



## takeagabu

It looks like amazon/vudu might be only for Roamios


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525431977735118848


----------



## bradleys

elwaylite said:


> Wonder if it is vudu streaming only or they will allow file downloads like Amazon?


I suspect the Amazon Download will go away all together on the Roamio DVR's - they have already removed it from all new units being delivered.

So, I would expect the answer to your question is - No


----------



## elwaylite

bradleys said:


> I suspect the Amazon Download will go away all together on the Roamio DVR's - they have already removed it from all new units being delivered.
> 
> So, I would expect the answer to your question is - No


I have a new Roamio, and download several Amazon tv shows to it every week.


----------



## bradleys

jjd416 said:


> I think it is more likely the other way around. Maybe that's why it took years for Amazon Prime to show up on TiVo. Maybe only the new hardware can handle it.


I am guessing the Premiere will not get any of the new Over the Top apps.

Now I need to decide what to do with my Premiere. It is currently in the Media room, but if I really start using VUDU, that will be a limitation. I might swap with the Mini in the bedroom.

What I really should do is sell the Premiere and replace it with another Mini - it would save me the $5 a month cable card charge for that box. I just like the extra storage space for archived content.


----------



## davezatz

I'm reluctant to go back to the well and ask... I had assumed all three platforms would receive. My first thought had been stuff related to streaming. But, hmmmm. For me personally, I have Minis only at the prime viewing locations, so that's what I'd need.


----------



## bradleys

elwaylite said:


> I have a new Roamio, and download several Amazon tv shows to it every week.


I didn't say it was impossible to access Amazon on brand new Roamio's, I said they removed it from the brand new image.

As I understand it, Amazon download is missing closed captions and new FCC regulations require closed captions - thus the product is being retired by Amazon in favor of streaming.

Amazon Downloads are a legacy product and I suspect the service will be discontinued entirely before too long.


----------



## elwaylite

Well, both Amazon and tivo will lose a customer if they cut out download ability.

Everyone wants to shove streaming, but they can't insert the fact into their thick skulls that many of us that want quality do not have fast ISP's.


----------



## NJ Webel

elwaylite said:


> Well, both Amazon and tivo will lose a customer if they cut out download ability.
> 
> Everyone wants to shove streaming, but they can't insert the fact into their thick skulls that many of us that want quality do not have fast ISP's.


If you want to blame someone, blame the FCC for their mandate. Alternatively, you can blame Amazon because they wrote their app, not Tivo, and Tivo has no control over the functionality (in this case, mandatory captions).


----------



## bradleys

It is what it is, he can blame TiVo, he can blame Amazon, he can blame his slow ISP - it will not change the direction.

Downloads across the board are being abandoned in favor of a more DRM friendly streaming model. Leaving TiVo and Amazon won't provide that option elsewhere.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Didn't SDUI users (i.e. Premiere folks) get a notice in the spring about a new Amazon app requiring the HDUI? Ditching Premiere would be a big change from the initial warning.

But Vudu apparently does some "stuff" behind the scenes. That would be my guess also.


----------



## NJ Webel

bradleys said:


> What I really should do is sell the Premiere and replace it with another Mini - it would save me the $5 a month cable card charge for that box. I just like the extra storage space for archived content.


This is what I ended up doing (swapping a Premiere for a Mini), and I sold the Premiere to someone who only wanted it as a OTA dvr (no internet connectivity at their house).


----------



## muzzymate

Just signed up three Premieres, a Mini, and a Roamio Basic. Looking forward to Amazon and Vudu access (at least on the Mini and Roamio; maybe?).


----------



## waynomo

I'm signed up too. The day Prime becomes available on my Roamio is the day I sign up for Prime. (Okay, maybe a couple of days later.)

I will be unhappy if we Amazon Instant. There are a few things that I purchased via that route that I would like to download and watch via that route. Of course I'm willing to reserve judgement to see if streaming works just as well.


----------



## overFEDEXed

bradleys said:


> It is what it is, he can blame TiVo, he can blame Amazon, he can blame his slow ISP - it will not change the direction.
> 
> Downloads across the board are being abandoned in favor of a more DRM friendly streaming model. Leaving TiVo and Amazon won't provide that option elsewhere.


Good thing that I have Playlater software. I think that I paid $30 for it. I can just play Amazon, Netflix, etc, capture it and then put it on my Media server, to go to any Tivo that I want.

It's a little extra work and doesn't perform at 100% sometimes, but it works good enough for me.


----------



## kokishin

I have a Pro and a Mini. I signed up for the Priority Update for my Pro. Is it necessary to sign up the Mini for the Priority Update since it is a client to the Pro?


----------



## LoadStar

kokishin said:


> I have a Pro and a Mini. I signed up for the Priority Update for my Pro. Is it necessary to sign up the Mini for the Priority Update since it is a client to the Pro?


Yes. Although it accesses the tuners and storage of a Roamio or Premiere, it still has it's own operating system on board, makes its own "calls" back to TiVo, and has it's own update schedule separate from that of the parent Roamio or TiVo.


----------



## elwaylite

bradleys said:


> It is what it is, he can blame TiVo, he can blame Amazon, he can blame his slow ISP - it will not change the direction.
> 
> Downloads across the board are being abandoned in favor of a more DRM friendly streaming model. Leaving TiVo and Amazon won't provide that option elsewhere.


I'm not blaming anyone. If a device that I pay for serves a function for me, and the function is removed, then anyone making money off that service loses me as a customer. So, Amazon and Tivo lose money, one off the tv show purchase, the other off a monthly fee.

Let's face it, if I want to stream only, there are several boxes much better than a tivo, and will probably continue to be better than a tivo (Roku, ATV, etc...).


----------



## kokishin

LoadStar said:


> Yes. Although it accesses the tuners and storage of a Roamio or Premiere, it still has it's own operating system on board, makes its own "calls" back to TiVo, and has it's own update schedule separate from that of the parent Roamio or TiVo.


Thanks LoadStar. I signed up my Mini too.


----------



## elwaylite

BTW, downloading is not being abandoned. Ultraviolet is late releasing it, but the common file format (CFF) version is coming and will allow download of ultraviolet purchases over multiple devices instead of streaming, and hopefully with better audio audio on some things (Paramount has chosen DTS HD).


----------



## wtherrell

Well, at this point I am glad to have my Roku 3. So, not to worry.


----------



## bradleys

elwaylite said:


> BTW, downloading is not being abandoned. Ultraviolet is late releasing it, but the common file format (CFF) version is coming and will allow download of ultraviolet purchases over multiple devices instead of streaming, and hopefully with better audio audio on some things (Paramount has chosen DTS HD).


Download is available from a few providers to protected mobile devices, but as far as I know, no updated services targeted at the big screen is designed with download as a direct option. (Heroic work arounds aside)

With that, I stand by my statement.


----------



## waynomo

What's the average time from priority sign up start till the start of the roll out?


----------



## Larry M

Guys, if you go to the update page to sign up, it clearly says that the update is for the Roamio, mini, and the Premier. 

Larry


----------



## The Merg

apw2607 said:


> The trick for all of this is if they have universal search across Amazon and VUDU like they already have with Netflix, Hulu and guide. Then things get interesting.


That would make this very sweet indeed.

- Merg


----------



## monkeydust

Larry M said:


> Guys, if you go to the update page to sign up, it clearly says that the update is for the Roamio, mini, and the Premier.
> 
> Larry


Yes, they get the update but they don't get all the features released in the update that the Roamio owners get. This is what Margret has stated on her Twitter account.


----------



## JWhites

tarheelblue32 said:


> It's interesting she specifically references Roamio owners. I'm probably reading too much into it, but I wonder if that could mean the Premiere might not get the new Amazon app?


No clue, I signed my Premieres up and it went through, plus the software OS is the same for both so I don't think it matters.


----------



## JWhites

I'm thinking maybe by some miracle we'll start seeing better streaming in and out of the home and H.264 support with this update and that we don't have to wait until "Early 2015" like they mentioned in their announcement after Comcast made theirs. That'd be dandy. Speaking of which when the heck are we getting a new iOS app update? David?


----------



## BlackBetty

JWhites said:


> I'm thinking maybe by some miracle we'll start seeing better streaming in and out of the home......


Anychance they remove the stupid copy right restrictions on streaming out of the home for all my pay stations?? I hate that.


----------



## BlackBetty

innocentfreak said:


> Phone changed it and I didn't catch it. TCF still doesn't allow thread title changes.


Let me get this straight. Someone with powers that be merged these two threads together about the priority page but yet they didn't correct the thread title? Somebody needs to lose their job


----------



## bradleys

JWhites said:


> No clue, I signed my Premieres up and it went through, plus the software OS is the same for both so I don't think it matters.


Based on Margrets tweet, we are assuming the pieces of functionality will not be available on the Premiere. The "assumption" is one or more of the new OTA apps because it makes the most technical sense.


----------



## Diana Collins

BlackBetty said:


> Anychance they remove the stupid copy right restrictions on streaming out of the home for all my pay stations?? I hate that.


That is a legal issue and not under TiVo's control. TiVo has no choice but to respect the flags set by your cable company.


----------



## moedaman

Diana Collins said:


> That is a legal issue and not under TiVo's control. TiVo has no choice but to respect the flags set by your cable company.


Sling devices stream protected content and Haupaugge products can record protected content for transfer to other devices (all in HD), yet they aren't constantly being sued over it. So I really doubt that this is a legal issue. Tivo has set this artificial limit to appease it's cable partners.


----------



## tarheelblue32

moedaman said:


> Sling devices stream protected content


No they don't.


----------



## The Merg

moedaman said:


> Sling devices stream protected content and Haupaugge products can record protected content for transfer to other devices (all in HD), yet they aren't constantly being sued over it. So I really doubt that this is a legal issue. Tivo has set this artificial limit to appease it's cable partners.


Those are also external devices that take the output from the cable box or TiVo and distribute it somewhere. in the case of TiVo that is the set-top box required for use by your cable provider. As such, they need to abide by the restrictions that the cable provider and the networks provide.

- Merg


----------



## bradleys

moedaman said:


> Sling devices stream protected content and Haupaugge products can record protected content for transfer to other devices (all in HD), yet they aren't constantly being sued over it. So I really doubt that this is a legal issue. Tivo has set this artificial limit to appease it's cable partners.


Not if you hook sling up via HDMI. Sling takes advantage of the analog hole by connecting to your box via component cables... Once the CE industry effectively closes that hole, sling will have identical restrictions. (And they are actively working on it)


----------



## HarperVision

The best comparison to the Roamio plus/Pro would be the DISH products with the Sling functionality built in. What do they do? Do they send copy protected signals OOH? I really don't know, I've never had DISH Network, only some calibrations with them for some clients.


----------



## BlackBetty

I hope we get get the download this week. Can't wait to have Amazon prime streaming.


----------



## Diana Collins

HarperVision said:


> The best comparison to the Roamio plus/Pro would be the DISH products with the Sling functionality built in. What do they do? Do they send copy protected signals OOH? I really don't know, I've never had DISH Network, only some calibrations with them for some clients.


You can not download copy once (e.g. HBO) without also deleting the copy on the Hopper DVR (IOW, they also respect the copyright, just with a different approach). You can stream it, but it works the same as the external Slingbox, it re-encodes the analog output.

Sure, TiVo could do the same thing...but they don't, they do something different. If someone likes Dish/Sling's solution better, buy it. If I want to watch HBO or Cinemax content on my tablet (the only channels copy protected on Verizon) I'll just use HBO GO or MaxGO.


----------



## HarperVision

Diana Collins said:


> You can not download copy once (e.g. HBO) without also deleting the copy on the Hopper DVR (IOW, they also respect the copyright, just with a different approach). You can stream it, but it works the same as the external Slingbox, it re-encodes the analog output. Sure, TiVo could do the same thing...but they don't, they do something different. If someone likes Dish/Sling's solution better, buy it. If I want to watch HBO or Cinemax content on my tablet (the only channels copy protected on Verizon) I'll just use HBO GO or MaxGO.


Thanks Diana. Still seems like an external Slingbox is the best solution overall so far.


----------



## aaronwt

BlackBetty said:


> I hope we get get the download this week. Can't wait to have Amazon prime streaming.


I would have liked for it to come out before the second season of Alpha. But ended up watching the second season this weekend. Hopefully something else comes along for me to test out Amazon streaming on Roamios and Minis. I also hope the TiVo will have access to the 1080P Amazon streams. Especially since downloading will probably be going away.


----------



## JWhites

moedaman said:


> Sling devices stream protected content.


no...they don't. Sling uses a loophole via an analog connection which is slowly dwindling.


----------



## HarperVision

JWhites said:


> no...they don't. Sling uses a loophole via an analog connection which is slowly dwindling.


Are you saying that people used to be able to stream using the analog component connection on their sling devices and now they can't? I have multiple slingboxes from a Pro HD, a 350 and an M1 and this is the first I've heard of this already happening.


----------



## aaronwt

You have to compare it to the HDMI Sling output which is digital. That would be an apples to apples comparison with the TiVo since the TiVo is all digital.


----------



## bradleys

HarperVision said:


> Are you saying that people used to be able to stream using the analog component connection on their sling devices and now they can't? I have multiple slingboxes from a Pro HD, a 350 and an M1 and this is the first I've heard of this already happening.


Some Analog protections are being developed. One of the big items being tested in watermarking - An image overlay on the video stream of copy protected content...

I don't know how quickly any of these DRM protections will be deployed, but the content owners are definitely trying different strategies.


----------



## Philmatic

I swear, if there are no new HD screens in this update, so help me GOD!


----------



## jhjones75

My Roamio just updated to 20.4.5-usa-6-848 and I don't see anything for Amazon.

I actually don't see anything new.


----------



## Aero 1

Philmatic said:


> I swear, if there are no new HD screens in this update, so help me GOD!


how is god going to help you with your eventual disappointment?


----------



## HarperVision

bradleys said:


> Some Analog protections are being developed. One of the big items being tested in watermarking - An image overlay on the video stream of copy protected content... I don't know how quickly any of these DRM protections will be deployed, but the content owners are definitely trying different strategies.


I know this stuff has been developed and tested, but what I'm saying is I haven't heard of anyone seeing it actually deployed and used yet, at least effecting a Slingbox.


----------



## tatergator1

jhjones75 said:


> My Roamio just updated to 20.4.5-usa-6-848 and I don't see anything for Amazon.
> 
> I actually don't see anything new.


OTT apps often seem to be controlled by settings on Tivo's servers which enable/disable access to the apps for particular users. The update contains the apps, but the Tivo servers have to enable them on your box.

Some things to try an see if you can get it to show up would be to force another connection to the Tivo servers as well as resetting the HDUI via {Thumbs down, Thumbs up, Play, Play}


----------



## jhjones75

I tried a couple Tivo connections and reset the interface and nothing new. Maybe I just happened to get them the second they flipped the switch.

I'm also having cablecard issues, but don't think that would make a difference here


----------



## waynomo

jhjones75 said:


> My Roamio just updated to 20.4.5-usa-6-848 and I don't see anything for Amazon.
> 
> I actually don't see anything new.


And you went to settings > channels > my video providers to see if it was there to select?


----------



## jhjones75

Yes. Video providers looks the same it always has. Shows "Amazon Instant Video"

When I open Amazin Instant it's the same old crappy download interface it's always been.


----------



## andyf

Downloading now .......


----------



## lessd

Philmatic said:


> I swear, if there are no new HD screens in this update, so help me GOD!


What screens do you go to all the time that are not in HD? Why do you think the diag part of the TiVo screens have to be in HD, I would not want TiVo to spend software money on screens that almost nobody uses except in the first TiVo setup. How many times does one change their network connection ?
IMHO TiVo has much better places to spend its software development money.


----------



## bradleys

jhjones75 said:


> Yes. Video providers looks the same it always has. Shows "Amazon Instant Video"
> 
> When I open Amazin Instant it's the same old crappy download interface it's always been.


You may have to do a second connection, and it may take a little time to show up.


----------



## jhjones75

I've done 3


----------



## bradleys

lessd said:


> What screens do you go to all the time that are not in HD? Why do you think the diag part of the TiVo screens have to be in HD, I would not want TiVo to spend software money on screens that almost nobody uses except in the first TiVo setup. How many times does one change their network connection ?
> IMHO TiVo has much better places to spend its software development money.


It is a big red herring for those that want something to complain about. I wish TiVo would do it, if for no other reason then to just shut people up.

The problem is, TiVo doesn't just convert from SD to HD, they redesign the screen - it is obvious that if TiVo doesn't feel the screen needs to be redesigned - they aren't in a hurry to invest the time and effort into it.


----------



## bradleys

jhjones75 said:


> I've done 3


TiVo has authorization containers for their OTT apps, and it takes some time for it to show up. They may also be holding it back just to make sure the deployment doesn't run into an early problem.

I have pushed the network connections for my boxes - we will see once they are done.


----------



## waynomo

andyf said:


> Downloading now .......


I forced a connection, but apparently I'm not priority enough.


----------



## waynomo

lessd said:


> What screens do you go to all the time that are not in HD? Why do you think the diag part of the TiVo screens have to be in HD, I would not want TiVo to spend software money on screens that almost nobody uses except in the first TiVo setup. How many times does one change their network connection ?
> IMHO TiVo has much better places to spend its software development money.


I suspect TiVo knows how often we visit the various screens and has made a judgment as to how important converting them is.


----------



## kbmb

I'm downloading on one and already a pending restart on another.

-Kevin


----------



## tatergator1

So, this update has three main things according the Margret, support for the two new OTT apps and improvements/enhancements to mobile streaming. I wonder if the streaming enhancements require an mobile app update as well. I know iOS is overdue for an update, it's been several months.

I wonder if we can find any obvious changes to the stream software? Changes to the stream sysinfo pages that might suggest the proxy requirement is being removed? I'll be eager to check my units after work and see if I made the initial release list.


----------



## aaronwt

lessd said:


> What screens do you go to all the time that are not in HD? Why do you think the diag part of the TiVo screens have to be in HD, I would not want TiVo to spend software money on screens that almost nobody uses except in the first TiVo setup. How many times does one change their network connection ?
> IMHO TiVo has much better places to spend its software development money.


For me, I would want all the screens in HD so i can continue to watch and listen to what the TiVo is playing. So if i go to the Network settings, video settings, audio settings, sys info screen etc, I can continue listening and watching content.
And can't even count the number of times i went to these screens this weekend.


----------



## kbmb

Both my Roamio's are updated. As per the previous poster, I don't see any new Amazon app. Interesting that neither Tivo presented me with the You received an update screen. Only thing that kinda looks new is the NEW and HD badges in the info and guide screens.



aaronwt said:


> For me, I would want all the screens in HD so i can continue to watch and listen to what the TiVo is playing. So if i go to the Network settings, video settings, audio settings, sys info screen etc, I can continue listening and watching content.


Sadly, none of that is in this update.

-Kevin


----------



## keenanSR

kbmb said:


> Both my Roamio's are updated. As per the previous poster, I don't see any new Amazon app. Interesting that neither Tivo presented me with the You received an update screen. Only thing that kinda looks new is the NEW and HD badges in the info and guide screens.
> 
> Sadly, none of that is in this update.
> 
> -Kevin


Just installed the update also I don't see anything new either. Same old useless Amazon app.


----------



## lessd

aaronwt said:


> For me, I would want all the screens in HD so i can continue to watch and listen to what the TiVo is playing. So if i go to the Network settings, video settings, audio settings, sys info screen etc, I can continue listening and watching content.
> And can't even count the number of times i went to these screens this weekend.


I know there is a small group of people like you, but the vast majority of TiVo users don't do what you do, change/look at network settings and use other diag TiVo screens.


----------



## NJ Webel

For those wondering about not seeing the apps immediately after the update, the same thing happened in the fall update with the home shopping app.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520860

They will likely show up after a few days and/or a reboot.


----------



## CharlesH

JWhites said:


> no...they don't. Sling uses a loophole via an analog connection which is slowly dwindling.


When we got a Sling, we specifically did not bother getting the higher-cost version which supports HDMI, since the Sling will honor HDCP restrictions. We just use the component outputs from the TiVo ("the analog loophole"), which works just fine (at this time).


----------



## HiRoller

To me, the big deal about the HD menu screens is the ability to go back to the program I was watching at the place I paused via the zoom key. From the SD screens, you have to go back through the whole menu system.


----------



## kbmb

NJ Webel said:


> For those wondering about not seeing the apps immediately after the update, the same thing happened in the fall update with the home shopping app.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520860
> 
> They will likely show up after a few days and/or a reboot.


Hoping the Amazon isn't one of those crappy Opera apps. Shouldn't at least the Amazon be a built in app like Netflix, VOD?

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys

From the screen grabs (and the false deployment) we know it is at the same level as Netflix.


----------



## Dan203

I got the update, but I don't see any difference.


----------



## kbmb

Dan203 said:


> I got the update, but I don't see any difference.


But you updated.....so it MUST be better! 

Ever get that feeling that maybe we weren't supposed to get any update today?! Almost like someone at Tivo hit the button too early.

Wait until we all roll back later 

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys

What are the rumors? Two new streaming video apps and some undefined stream quality improvements?

If the streaming apps haven't shown up yet, what exactly are you expecting to see?


----------



## Dan203

kbmb said:


> But you updated.....so it MUST be better!
> 
> Ever get that feeling that maybe we weren't supposed to get any update today?! Almost like someone at Tivo hit the button too early.
> 
> Wait until we all roll back later
> 
> -Kevin


It's impossible for TiVo to roll back. Even when beta testing if something goes wrong or you decide to leave the beta you have to ship your TiVo back to them in Alviso so they can reimage the drive. There is no way to go backwards in TiVos software.


----------



## Dan203

bradleys said:


> What are the rumors? Two new streaming video apps and some undefined stream quality improvements?
> 
> If the streaming apps haven't shown up yet, what exactly are you expecting to see?


Not sure. Just commenting that I don't see any difference. I didn't even get the little update message with the release notes.


----------



## bradleys

I haven't seen the new update yet, so I will have to be patient, I guess!


----------



## bradleys

Come to think about it... Isn't it a little odd that we haven't heard from Margaret yet?


----------



## UARMF

on mine I can't do a TiVo service call. it saids... Tempoary Unavailabe until a scheduled software update occurs at 2:00am


----------



## Dan203

You have to force a reboot to install the update early. (Help->reset or restart)


----------



## southerndoc

Curious what was changed/updated. I've been getting a lot of streaming errors. Not sure if it's TiVo or iOS 8, but here's hoping the update fixes them!


----------



## mrizzo80

Got the update. Very short install.

Hopefully they release the Amazon Prime app before the $19 FireStick offer expires.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Internal Stream version is 20.4.5a.stream-USB-6-Z.... sharing the STB's software version for the first time, instead of something like v. 19.7.whatever.

Proxy box is still checkmarked.

So I guess something's updated. Otherwise can't tell the difference yet.


----------



## Dan203

geekmedic said:


> Curious what was changed/updated. I've been getting a lot of streaming errors. Not sure if it's TiVo or iOS 8, but here's hoping the update fixes them!


I'm hoping they can fix this as well. Perhaps they'll add adaptive streaming for inside the house too that way if it's a network issue they can recover from it rather then just popping up a dialog that says "Problem Streaming".


----------



## rgr

Just did a reboot and see the update - no new Amazon app, though. Any ideas out there on timing for the updated app?

Also hope Amazon shows up at bottom of the "My Shows" page (like Netflix does) and not just on "Find TV, Movies, & Videos" page.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

My iOS 8 streaming has been ok so far (ipad mini retina), but I get a lot of "communication errors" when browsing program data, the channel guide, etc in the app. Still am after the update.


----------



## Dan203

I've been having other connection issues with iOS8 in other apps. I'm seriously considering just doing a factory reset on it and starting over.


----------



## kbmb

Dan203 said:


> It's impossible for TiVo to roll back. Even when beta testing if something goes wrong or you decide to leave the beta you have to ship your TiVo back to them in Alviso so they can reimage the drive. There is no way to go backwards in TiVos software.


How quickly we forget the Great Rollback to 20.3 of 2014! 

-Kevin


----------



## southerndoc

I've streamed multiple shows to my iPads (3 of them at the same time) without any problem so far. Will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Dan203

kbmb said:


> How quickly we forget the Great Rollback to 20.3 of 2014!
> 
> -Kevin


Really? I don't remember there ever being a rollback. Although there is one way they could potentially do it that might work if there was a bad release. The way TiVo works is there are two software partitions, every time you get an update it's installed on the other partition. Back and forth. So if they released a bad version they could force your TiVo to switch back to the other partition. However if they did anything to update the DB that wouldn't even work because the DB is stored in a common area and the old software wouldn't know how to access the new DB.


----------



## kbmb

Dan203 said:


> Really? I don't remember there ever being a rollback. Although there is one way they could potentially do it that might work if there was a bad release. The way TiVo works is there are two software partitions, every time you get an update it's installed on the other partition. Back and forth. So if they released a bad version they could force your TiVo to switch back to the other partition. However if they did anything to update the DB that wouldn't even work because the DB is stored in a common area and the old software wouldn't know how to access the new DB.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516488

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203

Wow I even posted in that thread. My memory is getting fuzzy in my old age. 

But that sounds like it was a mistake not intentional.


----------



## aaronwt

I think that was when I got a free Mini from TiVo. After I had multiple boxes roll back and I had reported it. At least I think that was why.

I'm in the process of updating all my TiVos to 20.4.5 right now.


----------



## Dan203

TiVo typically releases on Tuesdays, I wonder if the switch for the apps will get flipped tomorrow?


----------



## Keen

Looking forward to a full release notes post from Margret.


Dan203 said:


> Wow I even posted in that thread. My memory is getting fuzzy in my old age.
> 
> But that sounds like it was a mistake not intentional.


Maybe someone rolled back your memory?


----------



## mattydork

Update installed successfully here. Not sure if Amazon is different as I don't know what it looked like before. It appears that I can rent movies though.


----------



## mmf01

Pending restart here...Roamio Pro + S4...Rebooting..


----------



## ej42137

aaronwt said:


> For me, I would want all the screens in HD so i can continue to watch and listen to what the TiVo is playing. So if i go to the Network settings, video settings, audio settings, sys info screen etc, I can continue listening and watching content.
> And can't even count the number of times i went to these screens this weekend.


That would be the worst. I hate the stupid feed yammering at me when I'm on TiVo Central and My Shows; it would be irritating for it to be present on other screens. (I know, "Slow" turns it off, I keep it off. I still hate it.) They'll probably put advertisements on the top of the screen for the new HD menus. Ecch!

TiVos change the balance of power so that you are in control of what you watch and when you watch it, not the broadcasters. Watching live TV is to surrender one's autonomy to an evil overlord.


----------



## rainwater

Dan203 said:


> I didn't even get the little update message with the release notes.


They may wait until the updated apps are available before pushing out the message.


----------



## LoadStar

First difference I've noticed in 20.4.5: previously, the only tuning adapter messages I've ever seen were the "tuning adapter disconnected"/"tuning adapter connected" messages. I power cycled my tuning adapter, and now I got a third message, "unable to communicate with the tuning adapter." In theory, I would guess that message might come up if the tuning adapter locks up, but is still there.


----------



## Aero 1

Is the moviefone app new? I just noticed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

ej42137 said:


> That would be the worst. I hate the stupid feed yammering at me when I'm on TiVo Central and My Shows; it would be irritating for it to be present on other screens. (I know, "Slow" turns it off, I keep it off. I still hate it.) They'll probably put advertisements on the top of the screen for the new HD menus. Ecch!
> 
> TiVos change the balance of power so that you are in control of what you watch and when you watch it, not the broadcasters. Watching live TV is to surrender one's autonomy to an evil overlord.


I'm not talking about live TV. I'm just talking about continuing to watch and listen to what you were already watching. It could be live TV or a previously recorded program. For me it would be a previously recorded program from the My SHows list. I just want consistency. It is jarring when the screens go back to the old style and the preview window disappears. It would be nice to have a consistent UI experience.


----------



## FitzAusTex

aaronwt said:


> I'm not talking about live TV. I'm just talking about continuing to watch and listen to what you were already watching. It could be live TV or a previously recorded program. For me it would be a previously recorded program from the My SHows list. I just want consistency. It is jarring when the screens go back to the old style and the preview window disappears. It would be nice to have a consistent UI experience.


hate when the tv window disappears while accessing settings, too. Also really dislike the momentary transition choppiness when I access tivo central. One would think tivo could transition to tivo central as seamlessly as when we pull up the guide, but nope. Choppiness is even worse when watching a recording. Wonder what everyone would think if accessing the guide was as yanky as accessing tivo central while watching a recording. Guess cause we can do what we need to do, it doesn't have to be elegant...


----------



## lpwcomp

ej42137 said:


> That would be the worst. I hate the stupid feed yammering at me when I'm on TiVo Central and My Shows; it would be irritating for it to be present on other screens. (I know, "Slow" turns it off, I keep it off. I still hate it.)


So change the setting so it's off by default.



ej42137 said:


> They'll probably put advertisements on the top of the screen for the new HD menus. Ecch!


If you're talking about the Discovery Bar, that's not "advertisements".


----------



## bradleys

I don't know, I personally think it is far more irritating to listen to people complain about the settings screens then actually use them. I absolutely want them to update them, just so I don't have to see another whiny post about them!


----------



## aaronwt

FitzAusTex said:


> hate when the tv window disappears while accessing settings, too. Also really dislike the momentary transition choppiness when I access tivo central. One would think tivo could transition to tivo central as seamlessly as when we pull up the guide, but nope. Choppiness is even worse when watching a recording. Wonder what everyone would think if accessing the guide was as yanky as accessing tivo central while watching a recording. Guess cause we can do what we need to do, it doesn't have to be elegant...


Not sure what you mean with Choppiness. I haven't experienced that with either of my Roamios.


----------



## kbmb

aaronwt said:


> Not sure what you mean with Choppiness. I haven't experienced that with either of my Roamios.


Think he means where the audio cuts out for that split second when you go to Tivo central as opposed to when you pull up the guide, it's a seemless transition.

-Kevin


----------



## aaronwt

kbmb said:


> Think he means where the audio cuts out for that split second when you go to Tivo central as opposed to when you pull up the guide, it's a seemless transition.
> 
> -Kevin


Ok. Most of the time it is seamless for me and doesn't cut out. I only see that around a third of the time. But the audio just cuts out for a split second when it does happen. That is it. So it's not a big deal since the audio recovers so quickly.


----------



## kbmb

aaronwt said:


> Ok. Most of the time it is seamless for me and doesn't cut out. I only see that around a third of the time. But the audio just cuts out for a split second when it does happen. That is it. So it's not a big deal since the audio recovers so quickly.


That's very interesting.....on both my Roamios (Basic/Plus) one hooked to a receiver the other just to the TV, it happens EVERY time I go to Tivo Central.

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys

kbmb said:


> That's very interesting.....on both my Roamios (Basic/Plus) one hooked to a receiver the other just to the TV, it happens EVERY time I go to Tivo Central.
> 
> -Kevin


Do you have a tuning adapter?


----------



## kbmb

bradleys said:


> Do you have a tuning adapter?


Nope. Comcast.

-Kevin


----------



## FitzAusTex

Yeah, I was talking about the audio choppiness dropout. Try accessing tivo central when a recording is playing. Much longer dropout. So bad that Tivo has apparently written their coding to replay the previous two seconds of audio to cover up the yankiness when EXITING tivo central. In the grand scheme of things, definitely a first-world "problem" but it annoys me, nonetheless. Definitely invite those who say they don't even notice it, to start a recording, and enter and exit tivo central and evaluate this. I believe objective folks would report back this is worse than it probably has to be.

Just wish tivo would assign a team to look at all the inelegant and inconsistent behaviors that exist and clean them up.


----------



## JWhites

Dan203 said:


> Wow I even posted in that thread. My memory is getting fuzzy in my old age.
> 
> But that sounds like it was a mistake not intentional.


Yeah but the point is, rolling back is possible in the field.


----------



## trip1eX

Yeah my audio always cuts out when going to/from Tivo Central. And the video does briefly as well.


----------



## trip1eX

got the update. but didn't notice anything different. I don't see Amazon Prime. I could be blind tho.


----------



## mmf01

Same. Both boxes updated, but no Amazon Prime update.

This is what TiVo support says about "new features" appearing. May take up to 48 hours post update. I think this also happened with the Netflix app on a few updates back..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526889661734858752


----------



## bradleys

FitzAusTex said:


> Yeah, I was talking about the audio choppiness dropout. Try accessing tivo central when a recording is playing. Much longer dropout. So bad that Tivo has apparently written their coding to replay the previous two seconds of audio to cover up the yankiness when EXITING tivo central. In the grand scheme of things, definitely a first-world "problem" but it annoys me, nonetheless. Definitely invite those who say they don't even notice it, to start a recording, and enter and exit tivo central and evaluate this. I believe objective folks would report back this is worse than it probably has to be.
> 
> Just wish tivo would assign a team to look at all the inelegant and inconsistent behaviors that exist and clean them up.


I have noticed it as well, and yes the TiVo drops the video back a couple of seconds.

First world issue? Yep...


----------



## aaronwt

kbmb said:


> That's very interesting.....on both my Roamios (Basic/Plus) one hooked to a receiver the other just to the TV, it happens EVERY time I go to Tivo Central.
> 
> -Kevin


I've always wondered why it was inconsistent for me.


----------



## bradleys

These OTA apps have always taken a couple of days to show up. Nothing new...


----------



## kokishin

bradleys said:


> These OTA apps have always taken a couple of days to show up. Nothing new...


OTT apps?


----------



## bradleys

Over The Top - Netflix, Amazon Prime, Vudu


----------



## HarperVision

bradleys said:


> These OTA apps have always taken a couple of days to show up. Nothing new...





kokishin said:


> OTT apps?





bradleys said:


> Over The Top - Netflix, Amazon Prime, Vudu


I think he was trying to point out that you wrote "OTA" instead of "OTT" as intended, not asking what it means.


----------



## 59er

bradleys said:


> These OTA apps have always taken a couple of days to show up. Nothing new...





kokishin said:


> OTT apps?





bradleys said:


> Over The Top - Netflix, Amazon Prime, Vudu





HarperVision said:


> I think he was trying to point out that you wrote "OTA" instead of "OTT" as intended, not asking what it means.


Yes, OTA is "over the air" (antenna), which is something entirely different.


----------



## bradleys

59er said:


> Yes, OTA is "over the air" (antenna), which is something entirely different.


I am not a moron, I know the difference between OTA and OTT -

But yes, I made a typo - you can throw rotten fruit at me any time you would like.


----------



## Aero 1

no amazon prime streaming or vudu for premiere

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/259/kw/amazon instant
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2951

and it looks like the old amazon app wont be updated for premieres manufactured before Jan 1 2014 and those manufactured after that are SOL.



> Premiere Series DVRs using HD menus (manufactured prior to January 1, 2014-see "Premiere Compatibility" below for details)


----------



## Diana Collins

Was TiVo still building new Premieres after 1/1/2014???


----------



## aaronwt

Yes. Weren't all Premieres manufactured before 2014?


----------



## bradleys

Diana Collins said:


> Was TiVo still building new Premieres after 1/1/2014???


TiVo announced the Roamio on Aug 20, 2013 - So I think this might take a little creative reading to make sense.

Let me restate it: _The Premiere TiVo line that was manufactured up until January 2014 will not include the new OTT apps._

That at least makes more sense then what they wrote!


----------



## Aero 1

there are some people who have premieres manufactured after january 1st. they are the ones with threads that dont include the old amazon app.


----------



## morac

I'm curious what would happen if a Roamio box registered with Amazon previously on a "account level" (wording from TiVo's support page) had a download pushed to it from the Amazon web site.

My Roamio is currently registered with Amazon and I can push downloads to it, but it's only running 2.4.4.

On an unrelated note, I hope 2.4.5 fixes the issue I have with adjusting the end time of recordings not working for 2 of my SPs that I originally created as "All Channel" passes and changed later. Currently I seem to have to turn off overlapping to get them to record correctly, despite no conflicts.


----------



## bradleys

Aero 1 said:


> there are some people who have premieres manufactured after january 1st. they are the ones with threads that dont include the old amazon app.


As far as I know, those are Roamio owners, not Premieres.


----------



## elwaylite

morac said:


> I'm curious what would happen if a Roamio box registered with Amazon previously on a "account level" (wording from TiVo's support page) had a download pushed to it from the Amazon web site.
> 
> My Roamio is currently registered with Amazon and I can push downloads to it, but it's only running 2.4.4.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I hope 2.4.5 fixes the issue I have with adjusting the end time of recordings not working for 2 of my SPs that I originally created as "All Channel" passes and changed later. Currently I seem to have to turn off overlapping to get them to record correctly, despite no conflicts.


Me too. I need to get home today and see where the update is at for mine, since I signed up for early update.


----------



## hybucket

Add me to those with the new update (on Roamio, not Premiere). No notification, no changes that I can notice, Same old Amazon app. And yes, I also get audio choppiness on some channels. ALways when going to/from TiVO Central.


----------



## Diana Collins

morac said:


> I'm curious what would happen if a Roamio box registered with Amazon previously on a "account level" (wording from TiVo's support page) had a download pushed to it from the Amazon web site...


It works! We got 20.4.5 this morning and I just initiated a download from the Amazon "Your Video Library" page and the program downloaded to the Roamio.

Of course, we still don't have the new Prime-supporting app yet.


----------



## spaldingclan

Diana Collins said:


> It works! We got 20.4.5 this morning and I just initiated a download from the Amazon "Your Video Library" page and the program downloaded to the Roamio.
> 
> Of course, we still don't have the new Prime-supporting app yet.


just worked for mine too...I've gotten 20.4.5 but not the new amazon prime app


----------



## kbmb

Diana Collins said:


> It works! We got 20.4.5 this morning and I just initiated a download from the Amazon "Your Video Library" page and the program downloaded to the Roamio.
> 
> Of course, we still don't have the new Prime-supporting app yet.


Guessing this is only going to work up until you get the new app.

Tivo's page calls it the same name.

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys

No, TiVo calls one Amazon Instant Video and the Other Amazon Prime Instant Video...

That doesn't mean they will keep both, but they do have separate names.


----------



## kbmb

bradleys said:


> No, TiVo calls one Amazon Instant Video and the Other Amazon Prime Streaming


Ah.....your right....the page lists them as:

Amazon Instant Video
Amazon Instant Video with Prime

The thing that makes me think it's one app is this sentence:



> Depending on the TiVo platform you are using, your Amazon Instant Video application has different capabilities and features.


For those that like to download, here's hoping that's not the case.

Sure would be nice now that we are sitting here with 20.4.5 to be able to actually test this stuff 

-Kevin


----------



## elwaylite

Be nice if Tivo Margaret could comment on those of that prefer download.


----------



## Dan203

Can't you still download from the Amazon website? Maybe not as convenient, but still possible for those that need it.


----------



## keenanSR

Dan203 said:


> Can't you still download from the Amazon website? Maybe not as convenient, but still possible for those that need it.


I could be mistaken, but on my Roamio Basic I don't see anyway to DL anything from Amazon. I know I used to be able to do it on my Series 3, and many have said they still have the ability on their Roamio. Was it something we did have and now some don't? I'm confused.


----------



## monkeydust

keenanSR said:


> I could be mistaken, but on my Roamio Basic I don't see anyway to DL anything from Amazon. I know I used to be able to do it on my Series 3, and many have said they still have the ability on their Roamio. Was it something we did have and now some don't? I'm confused.


You go to Amazon.com and trigger the download from there, not from any spot on your TiVo


----------



## Dan203

Yeah and I believe you have to link your Amazon account to your TiVo account in some way before it's an option. (been a while since I tried it)


----------



## keenanSR

monkeydust said:


> You go to Amazon.com and trigger the download from there, not from any spot on your TiVo


Yes, but it doesn't list the Roamio as a compatible device, so I don't know how to register it so it shows up as a device to be DL'ed to when you've selected the program.



Code:


DVR
Manufacturer and Model	Year	
TiVo TCD746320 Premiere DVR (Prime Instant Video not available)	2010	
TiVo TCD748000 Premiere XL DVR (Prime Instant Video not available)	2010	
TiVo TCD658000 HD XL DVR (Prime Instant Video not available)	2008	
TiVo TCD652160 HD Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available)	2007	
TiVo TCD540080 Series 2 80-Hour Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available)	2006	
TiVo TCD648250B Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available)	2006	
TiVo TCD649080 Series2 80-Hour Dual-Tuner Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available)	2006	
TiVo TCD540080 Series 2 80-Hour Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available)	2004


----------



## keenanSR

Dan203 said:


> Yeah and I believe you have to link your Amazon account to your TiVo account in some way before it's an option. (been a while since I tried it)


I don't remember having to do in the past, but possibly that's why I don't see a way to use a Roamio for DL'ing.


----------



## CoxInPHX

keenanSR said:


> Yes, but it doesn't list the Roamio as a compatible device, so I don't know how to register it so it shows up as a device to be DL'ed to when you've selected the program.


Roamio was never listed as an option, Just select a Premiere.
http://www.amazon.com/tivo

http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices/ref=atv_tivo_browse

Download Dropdown from Amazon webpage


----------



## AdamNJ

keenanSR said:


> Yes, but it doesn't list the Roamio as a compatible device, so I don't know how to register it so it shows up as a device to be DL'ed to when you've selected the program.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> DVR
> Manufacturer and Model	Year
> TiVo TCD746320 Premiere DVR (Prime Instant Video not available)	2010
> TiVo TCD748000 Premiere XL DVR (Prime Instant Video not available)	2010
> TiVo TCD658000 HD XL DVR (Prime Instant Video not available)	2008
> TiVo TCD652160 HD Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available)	2007
> TiVo TCD540080 Series 2 80-Hour Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available)	2006
> TiVo TCD648250B Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available)	2006
> TiVo TCD649080 Series2 80-Hour Dual-Tuner Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available)	2006
> TiVo TCD540080 Series 2 80-Hour Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available)	2004


just choose the Premiere XL and it will register just fine.


----------



## Diana Collins

keenanSR said:


> Yes, but it doesn't list the Roamio as a compatible device, so I don't know how to register it so it shows up as a device to be DL'ed to when you've selected the program...


To download go to http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/tivo

The registration process links your TiVo and Amazon accounts so your compatible DVRs appear as download options in the "Your Video Library" listings.

As long as they still show up on Amazon, I'm going to bet downloads still work for rented or owned titles. The reason I think this is that the "old" app will still be in the software for Premieres, so unless they start producing different builds for Premieres and Roamios the download client will still be there. They may swap out what is in the menus, but I bet the old app will still be there (obviously it is there now, since downloads still work on 20.4.5).

We'll know for sure when the new app gets activated.


----------



## kokishin

I'm a new Pro & Mini owner. Why would Tivo push the latest update with Amazon Prime, Vudu, etc. not available from the get-go? I've read here that they usually take a couple of days before new features become activated. Hope that's the case but I wish I understood Tivo's rationale.


----------



## 59er

bradleys said:


> I am not a moron, I know the difference between OTA and OTT -
> 
> But yes, I made a typo - you can throw rotten fruit at me any time you would like.


"Not a moron." Okay, I've made a note of this new info.


----------



## moonscape

'Roamio Pro' shows up as one of my registered devices on Amazon, which obviously happened months ago when I initiated watching something from my Tivo. Never registered it on Amazon.


----------



## kokishin

59er said:


> "Not a moron." Okay, I've made a note of this new info.


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## bradleys

59er said:


> "Not a moron." Okay, I've made a note of this new info.


Good! My lifelong goal is to get on as many lists confirming I am not a moron as possible. So far th is makes 3!


----------



## NJ Webel

bradleys said:


> So far this makes 3!


:up:


----------



## nooneuknow

bradleys said:


> Good! My lifelong goal is to get on as many lists confirming I am not a moron as possible. So far this makes 3!


I'd almost like to use this quote as a signature for awhile, just to change things up a bit. Permission to use?

PS: FYP on "th is" to "this", to decrease the moron quotient potential. (The way I think FYP is meant to be used, rather than the way I see it used, like this:



bradleys said:


> Good! My lifelong goal is to get on as many lists confirming I am a moron as possible. So far th is makes 3!


FYP

PPS: Just to me clear, since typos are so commonplace, you didn't by chance mean to declare "I am not a mor*m*on", right?

 - Note use of emoticons, in the proper manner, in excess, to be clear this is NOT meant to be offensive, or taken as such.


----------



## bradleys

nooneuknow said:


> I'd almost like to use this quote as a signature for awhile, just to change things up a bit. Permission to use?


You may in any derivation you please...


----------



## DEC2955

I see a lot of talk about the ANAZON app.. But did any body get the VUDU app?


----------



## bradleys

I don't think anyone has gotten either app yet... We haven't heard from Margret either, so it could be maybe 24 hours? OTT apps have always (small sample size) been a fast follower to the actual release.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

This doesn't seem to be the standard post-release "app delay". Most people around here get them quickly if not immediately with the software release. But since nobody's gotten them yet (24+ hrs and counting), I doubt the switch was flipped.


----------



## bradleys

BigJimOutlaw said:


> This doesn't seem to be the standard post-release "app delay". Most people around here get them quickly if not immediately with the software release. But since nobody's gotten them yet (24+ hrs and counting), I doubt the switch was flipped.


I suspect you are correct


----------



## nooneuknow

CoxInPHX said:


> Roamio was never listed as an option, Just select a Premiere.
> http://www.amazon.com/tivo
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices/ref=atv_tivo_browse
> 
> Download Dropdown from Amazon webpage


While I have done every step, and verified I can get Amazon content on my Roamios, and Prime on what supports Prime, the whole section you circled, is missing for me, when I am in Amazon Instant, on Amazon's website.

There is no way for me to push the videos from Amazon's website. I have to use the decrepit old TiVo app, to initiate the download, even with the newest 20.4.5 software, and it takes up to 30 minutes for the folder to appear, while the blue download light never comes on, and that's just for a clip of a show.

What do you think is wrong? The only way I can even see that any of my devices are registered, is by actually using them, like my Roku 2 XS. I can use it just fine, but it's not listed on Amazon's website. If I go to the TiVo specific page on amazon (link in your post), there it lists all my TiVos are authorized, but only there. No drop-down box to download anything to them on Amazon. I set it all up yesterday, and am feeling like Amazon just isn't worth the hassle, and may cancel my trial, before it goes paid, unless miracles happen, when TiVo finally gets the new app switched on and working. If my trial runs out before then, I guess trial=fail...

I'm a pretty technical guy. But, Amazon just has me running around in circles, trying to make sense of things. The oldest streaming device in the house, a Sony TV, before they called them "smart", can access Prime content, through the standard app, the easiest of all (not even in their list of supported models). It's just the most painfully slow and cumbersome to navigate, as old as it is...

Before yesterday, I had nothing to do with amazon, other than researching products, checking prices, and getting BB price-matching. Today, I have a Prime Trial, a Fire TV stick on pre-order, an Amazon credit card, and all this because of Amazon fever around here (and my own enthusiasm). I guess I should have got a vaccination against catching that bug...


----------



## morac

The download box only shows up for videos you own or rented (but haven't streamed). It's also hidden by default until you click the little download link shown above it.

Videos can also be downloaded from the My Video Library page. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/library?ie=UTF8&ref_=nav_youraccount_yvl


----------



## keenanSR

CoxInPHX said:


> Roamio was never listed as an option, Just select a Premiere.
> http://www.amazon.com/tivo
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices/ref=atv_tivo_browse
> 
> Download Dropdown from Amazon webpage


Got it, thanks all!

Should I still be able to access and/or download shows I've purchased in the past on a Series 3 or are they locked to that device? When I click on the Purchases link it brings up the old stuff but when clicking through there's no drop-down box to DL them, only streaming.


----------



## Kamaru

It didn't show up for me either. What I had to do was go into the Amazon Instant Video App on the TiVo, choose one of the free videos to download, at that point it walked me through signing onto my Amazon account and setting a PIN. After that, I was able to see it as an option on the Amazon site to download. Signing up on the Amazon site links your Amazon account to your TiVo account, but it seems you have to go through this step on your TiVo to link your specific device for downloading.


----------



## nooneuknow

morac said:


> The download box only shows up for videos you own or rented (but haven't streamed). It's also hidden by default until you click the little download link shown above it.
> 
> Videos can also be downloaded from the My Video Library page.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/library?ie=UTF8&ref_=nav_youraccount_yvl


The download link/expand is missing for me. The whole portion in the CoxInPHX-added orange outline, as well as the parts the outline passes through, and the "learn more" below that, are all missing. I have ad-blocking disabled for all of amazon, FWIW.

I've run through everything I could think of, several times again, since my last post. What is noteworthy, is that a older-looking version of essentially the same screen comes up if I select a clip I already initiated download via TiVo's app, which does have the drop-down, allowing me to then "push" download that clip to my other TiVos, without using the other TiVos to initiate.

I just can't get that option (at all) on the posted screen. But, as you say, the drop-down download option on what I call the "older-looking" screen, is available, where you say it is, after clicking to expand, but only on what I have already downloaded, initiated by a TiVo.

I don't know why. But amazon has always felt like it was running me in circles (for anything), which is why Newegg has been getting all my business. There was no learning curve to Newegg, or it was just that easy for me. Amazon is reminding me why I've gone so long, and sometimes paid more, to not use amazon...

How's their help? Newegg used to suck if anything got messed-up, then got great when you bought their $50/yr Premier membership. Perhaps I should just be seeing how amazon measures up, if I swallow my pride, and ask them how the heck their site and services work...

Thanks for the response. I'm probably somehow going about something wrong, since I never have been in these areas of the site, or used any of these services before.


----------



## nooneuknow

Kamaru said:


> It didn't show up for me either. What I had to do was go into the Amazon Instant Video App on the TiVo, choose one of the free videos to download, at that point it walked me through signing onto my Amazon account and setting a PIN. After that, I was able to see it as an option on the Amazon site to download. Signing up on the Amazon site links your Amazon account to your TiVo account, but it seems you have to go through this step on your TiVo to link your specific device for downloading.


I did it in that order, too. I registered as a Premiere on amazon, first. I then went through, as you did, setting up via TiVo's app, signing in, providing both my amazon and TiVo logins (same email, different passwords), providing a PIN, and so on. 30 minutes later, the $0.00 purchased clip, and related folder, appeared in my NPL/My Shows. After that, I tried the other direction, from the amazon website, again, then the other way, again.

To be thorough, I tried unchecking and saving, then rechecking and saving, my device preferences on TiVos website, regarding allowing downloads...

If I find what I'm doing wrong, or find it's some glitch, I'll be sure to post the details, for anybody else who might have the problems I am.


----------



## elwaylite

Kamaru said:


> It didn't show up for me either. What I had to do was go into the Amazon Instant Video App on the TiVo, choose one of the free videos to download, at that point it walked me through signing onto my Amazon account and setting a PIN. After that, I was able to see it as an option on the Amazon site to download. Signing up on the Amazon site links your Amazon account to your TiVo account, but it seems you have to go through this step on your TiVo to link your specific device for downloading.


That it what I had to do. Roamio would not show online as a registered device with Amazon, after going thru that process. Once I went thru the app on the Roamio and linked it, it worked fine and showed up on Amazon as one of my devices. Been downloading fine ever since.


----------



## CoxInPHX

morac said:


> The download box only shows up for videos you own or rented (but haven't streamed). It's also hidden by default until you click the little download link shown above it.
> 
> Videos can also be downloaded from the My Video Library page.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/library?ie=UTF8&ref_=nav_youraccount_yvl


^^^
This...
The Download options and links only show up on videos you have already purchased. Prime content, and videos you have not purchased do not show the Download options. I sure wish you could download Prime videos, for free, that would be great, since I still have 3 Premieres. I thought for sure the Premieres would get the new Amazon Prime App.

It has been almost a year since I registered my Roamio Pro, so I do not remember if I had to use the TiVo Amazon App first to download a Free Show or Bonus content before that device showed up in the dropdown list.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Are there others on the priority list that haven't received the update yet??


----------



## CoxInPHX

I wonder why TiVo has not upgraded to the (not so) newer Hulu Plus App? It is very similar to the new Netflix App.

http://blog.hulu.com/2012/09/10/explore-the-new-hulu-plus-on-playstation-3/

http://blog.hulu.com/2013/05/31/the-new-hulu-plus-experience-coming-to-a-living-room-near-you/


----------



## AdamNJ

If anyone wants to test the non prime downloads after linking their tivo, I just tried it last night with this free video:
http://www.amazon.com/Brad-Meltzers-History-Season-Sneak/dp/B00OXMVG5Y/

It took a while to find something free to send to my tivo. Click the buy hd/sd button and then the "send to" box will appear, choose your tivo and send it. Took about 10 minutes for the blue download light to activate on my Roamio.


----------



## waynomo

HenryFarpolo said:


> Are there others on the priority list that haven't received the update yet??


I hadn't as of last night. I haven't checked this morning yet.


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> The download box only shows up for videos you own or rented (but haven't streamed). It's also hidden by default until you click the little download link shown above it.
> 
> Videos can also be downloaded from the My Video Library page.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/library?ie=UTF8&ref_=nav_youraccount_yvl


ANy video I own from Amazon I can stream it to a Device that has Amazon streaming or download it to my TiVos.

It's been this way for years and is still the same way now.


----------



## hybucket

This AM, got the update to my Premiere (got the Roamio yesterday). Did the restart thing, but notice no changes to anything and, again, no notification of an update.


----------



## kokishin

HenryFarpolo said:


> Are there others on the priority list that haven't received the update yet??


Me


----------



## kokishin

Anyone with the 2.0.4.5 update on their Roamio been able to stream videos using their Amazon Prime account?


----------



## kbmb

kokishin said:


> Anyone with the 2.0.4.5 update on their Roamio been able to stream videos using their Amazon Prime account?


Not yet. The new app hasn't appeared.

-Kevin


----------



## hybucket

kokishin said:


> Anyone with the 2.0.4.5 update on their Roamio been able to stream videos using their Amazon Prime account?


As indicated by the posts here, the only option currently "live" on Roamio (or Premiere) is the Amazon Instant, which only allows downloading. If I understand, there will be as separate app for Amazon Prime.


----------



## skid71

bradleys said:


> I don't think anyone has gotten either app yet... We haven't heard from Margret either, so it could be maybe 24 hours? OTT apps have always (small sample size) been a fast follower to the actual release.


Don't you mean OTA apps you moron?

 Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## waynomo

skid71 said:


> Don't you mean OTA apps you moron?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Skid you ignorant slut.

 Sorry, couldn't resist.

(I hope you get the reference)


----------



## kokishin

kbmb said:


> Not yet. The new app hasn't appeared.
> 
> -Kevin


Also, Amazon has not updated their device registration list yet to include Tivo: amazon.com/mytv. Hopefully the app and the Amazon device registration list with Tivo will appear at the same time.


----------



## kokishin

skid71 said:


> Don't you mean OTA apps you moron?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Please add him to your list; to wit:



bradleys said:


> Good! My lifelong goal is to get on as many lists confirming I am not a moron as possible. So far th is makes 3!


----------



## kokishin

waynomo said:


> Skid you ignorant slut.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> (I hope you get the reference)


A classic:


----------



## skid71

waynomo said:


> Skid you ignorant slut.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> (I hope you get the reference)


Am I Ackroyd or Curtain?


----------



## rainwater

The last two mornings after the update when I turn my tv on, my TiVo is frozen on TiVo Central. Not looking good.


----------



## Diana Collins

kokishin said:


> Also, Amazon has not updated their device registration list yet to include Tivo: amazon.com/mytv. Hopefully the app and the Amazon device registration list with Tivo will appear at the same time.


FireTV isn't on the list either, but it sure as heck supports Amazon Prime. 

All you need is the 5 character code...it links your account to the player on the device, so what is on the list of devices on that page is irrelevant. All those links do is give you hints on how to get the code (in case you just landed here from another planet).


----------



## jaj2276

Does anyone know if a Mini will be able to access the new OTT apps if it's registered to a Premiere (which won't be able to access the new OTT apps)?


----------



## kokishin

Diana Collins said:


> FireTV isn't on the list either, but it sure as heck supports Amazon Prime.
> 
> All you need is the 5 character code...it links your account to the player on the device, so what is on the list of devices on that page is irrelevant. All those links do is give you hints on how to get the code (in case you just landed here from another planet).


----------



## kbmb

kokishin said:


>


This thread is priceless 

-Kevin


----------



## kokishin

My Pro still has 20.4.a. When I installed it almost a month ago, I do not recall seeing Amazon Instant Video in My Video Providers. The box the Pro came in had the Amazon Instant Video logo covered up. I also unchecked most of the Video Providers except XOD, YouTube, and Web Video Hotlist under Settings>Channels>My Video Providers. As I write this post, I see Amazon Instant Video and all the Video Providers (Amazon Instant Video, Xfinity On Demand, Netflix, YouTube, Hulu Plus, MLB.TV, AOL On, Web Video Hotlist) under My Shows->Video Providers. I accessed the Amazon Instant Video app and I could see the old fashion UI.

Five minutes later, I check again under My Shows>Video Providers and Amazon Instant Video is gone even though it still is checked under Settings>Channels>My Video Providers. I find this behavior a bit disconcerting. 

I know this is the 20.4.5 thread but could Tivo have mucked around with My Video Provider settings in preparation for installing 20.4.5?

Edit Update: FitzAusTex pointed me to where the Amazon Instant Video App is located under "Find TV, Movies & Videos" in Tivo Central. But I am fairly certain it was not there until very recently.


----------



## FitzAusTex

kokishin said:


> My Pro still has 20.4.a. When I installed it almost a month ago, I do not recall seeing Amazon Instant Video in My Video Providers. The box the Pro came in had the Amazon Instant Video logo covered up. I also unchecked most of the Video Providers except XOD, YouTube, and Web Video Hotlist under Settings>Channels>My Video Providers. As I write this post, I see Amazon Instant Video and all the Video Providers (Amazon Instant Video, Xfinity On Demand, Netflix, YouTube, Hulu Plus, MLB.TV, AOL On, Web Video Hotlist) under My Shows->Video Providers. I accessed the Amazon Instant Video app and I could see the old fashion UI.
> 
> Five minutes later, I check again under My Shows>Video Providers and Amazon Instant Video is gone even though it still is checked under Settings>Channels>My Video Providers. I find this behavior a bit disconcerting.
> 
> I know this is the 20.4.5 thread but could Tivo have mucked around with My Video Provider settings in preparation for installing 20.4.5?


just making sure that you're looking for the "old" amazon app under "Find TV, Movies & Videos" option in tivo central. For some unknown reason many (all?) of us who can actually access the app, can only access it from that location. It has been missing from My Shows and/or Video Providers and elsewhere since, I think, 20.4.4a.


----------



## kokishin

FitzAusTex said:


> just making sure that you're looking for the "old" amazon app under "Find TV, Movies & Videos" option in tivo central. For some unknown reason many (all?) of us who can actually access the app, can only access it from that location. It has been missing from My Shows and/or Video Providers and elsewhere since, I think, 20.4.4a.


<sigh...> As you stated, I see the Amazon Instant Video App under "Find TV, Movies & Videos". Ty! But I'm almost sure it wasn't there until very recently. And as I said in my prior post, I had unchecked most of the "My Video Providers" and they are all checked now. Perhaps Tivo is setting up my Pro for a 20.4.5 happy ending. 

BTW, Austin is a favorite of mine. Great music scene.


----------



## mplamann

sbiller said:


> Sounds like the Premiere will be left behind for something...


Where do you get the idea that Premiere will not contain the full update (i.e. same as Roamio units)? The priority sign up page specifically calls out that Premiere units are in scope for the update. Was there something mentioned in other places about Premieres not getting the full update?


----------



## NJ Webel

mplamann said:


> Where do you get the idea that Premiere will not contain the full update (i.e. same as Roamio units)? The priority sign up page specifically calls out that Premiere units are in scope for the update. Was there something mentioned in other places about Premieres not getting the full update?


Yes, in the top thread in the Premiere sub-forum. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522219


----------



## xander777

Nothing in that thread is verified. It is all complete speculation.


----------



## takeagabu

xander777 said:


> Nothing in that thread is verified. It is all complete speculation.


this seems pretty solid

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10292042#post10292042


----------



## lpwcomp

xander777 said:


> Nothing in that thread is verified. It is all complete speculation.


How about this then? And just FYI, that link was previosly posted in _*this*_ thread.


----------



## mplamann

NJ Webel said:


> Yes, in the top thread in the Premiere sub-forum. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522219


Got it! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

Bummer. Was considering getting a lifetime sub for 2 Premiere units, but if future capabilities are now starting to get cut off, not sure how good a value that is.


----------



## kokishin

xander777 said:


> Nothing in that thread is verified. It is all complete speculation.





lpwcomp said:


> How about this then? And just FYI, that link was previosly posted in _*this*_ thread.


Also Vudu appears to be only for Roamio and Mini. Click on "Requirements" on this page:http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2951/kw/20.4.5


----------



## Dan203

jaj2276 said:


> Does anyone know if a Mini will be able to access the new OTT apps if it's registered to a Premiere (which won't be able to access the new OTT apps)?


That's a good question. I'm betting the answer is no, simply because the Mini get's it's providers list from the host DVR. So if the host DVR doesn't have the app I don't think it would even show up on the Mini. Although maybe they'll put it in a secondary location so you can still launch it on the Mini without it being checked in the providers list?


----------



## jedware

I am tired of all the speculation. We are coming up on 48 hrs and why hasn't the switch been thrown? I have two Roamio's Pros and 3 mini's that I am wanting to try out the new apps on.


----------



## rajdawg

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/259/kw/20.4.5

I dont see what all the fuss is about. Right there on that page it says

*Depending on the TiVo platform you are using, your Amazon Instant Video application has different capabilities and features. With software version 20.4.5, Roamio Series DVRs and TiVo Mini feature an improved Amazon Instant Video experience that not only lets you stream content to your device with up to 1080p video quality, but also offers access to your Amazon Prime videos!*

seems like we need to just be patient for a bit


----------



## kokishin

jedware said:


> I am tired of all the speculation. We are coming up on 48 hrs and why hasn't the switch been thrown? I have two Roamio's Pros and 3 mini's that I am wanting to try out the new apps on.


Tivo is obviously waiting until my Pro and Mini are updated to 20.4.5 before they throw the switch.


----------



## jedware

kokishin said:


> Tivo is obviously waiting until my Pro and Mini are updated to 20.4.5 before they throw the switch.


There is always one guy that is holding up the line!


----------



## tarheelblue32

It is kind of annoying they are delaying. I guess it's possible they might wait until all units are updated before they "throw the switch". Perhaps they will make a big deal about it with press releases and stuff on their website.


----------



## bradleys

Is anyone home to check? If it is similar to the past, you have to run a network connection to get it to show up on the menu.

So, If you don't do it manually, it should show up during the overnight call home....


----------



## patrone

Given that we are coming up on the end of November my guess is that there is a contractual issue preventing TiVo from offering Amazon Prime or VUDU before Nov 1st. 

I'd put money on TiVo flipping the switch on Nov 1st...or the 3rd if they wait until a weekday.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Starting to wonder if maybe it was the 20.4.5 switch that was flipped early and we'll have to wait until "late November" for the apps.


----------



## NJ Webel

bradleys said:


> Is anyone home to check? If it is similar to the past, you have to run a network connection to get it to show up on the menu.
> 
> So, If you don't do it manually, it should show up during the overnight call home....


I am home, and just forced a connection. Nothing new to report. 

...yet.


----------



## Jed1

All the links that was posted relating to what TiVo gets what app in this thread and another one are dead. No matter what link you click on you get a fatal error. I wonder if TiVo is going to back peddle on this.


----------



## LoadStar

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Starting to wonder if maybe it was the 20.4.5 switch that was flipped early and we'll have to wait until "late November" for the apps.


With the 20.4.4 update, it was a similar situation where the update rolled first, then the apps (Spotify and Home Shopping) followed after. I wonder if they're just waiting to get some of the network traffic from the TiVo boxes downloading the update out of the way before they flip the switch to activate the apps.

Either way, I would suggest to everyone to take a deep breath and relax. I'm sure that our patience will be rewarded.


----------



## gonzotek

Jed1 said:


> All the links that was posted relating to what TiVo gets what app in this thread and another one are dead. No matter what link you click on you get a fatal error. I wonder if TiVo is going to back peddle on this.


They're working fine for me at this moment (4:55pm EST). First time I tried visiting them.


----------



## NJ Webel

LoadStar said:


> Either way, I would suggest to everyone to take a deep breath and relax. I'm sure that our patience will be rewarded.


But, Daaaaaddd!!! It's Christmas Eeevvve! I don't WANNA go to BED!!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

LoadStar said:


> Either way, I would suggest to everyone to take a deep breath and relax. I'm sure that our patience will be rewarded.


*WANT 'EM NOW, DAMNIT!*


----------



## Jed1

gonzotek said:


> They're working fine for me at this moment (4:55pm EST). First time I tried visiting them.


Does this link work?

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/259/kw/amazon instant

These were the links about Amazon Instant Video and Amazon Instant Prime Video.


----------



## kbmb

Jed1 said:


> Does this link work?
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/259/kw/amazon instant
> 
> These were the links about Amazon Instant Video and Amazon Instant Prime Video.


Works for me.

-Kevin


----------



## NJ Webel

Jed1 said:


> Does this link work?
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/259/kw/amazon instant
> 
> These were the links about Amazon Instant Video and Amazon Instant Prime Video.


Worked for me just now (5:15pm EST).


----------



## gonzotek

kbmb said:


> Works for me.
> 
> -Kevin


+1


----------



## Jed1

My bad guys I had to go as far as resetting my browser back to its factory defaults. The links now work again. It is strange as every thing else worked except those links relating to Amazon and Vudu.
They stopped working after I logged into my account to contact TiVo to inquire about the Apps not being available on Premieres.
I do use tracking protection on IE11 and I have been starting to have some trouble lately viewing some websites like Twitter.

I will just go over to the corner and put on the dunce cap.


----------



## kbmb

Jed1 said:


> My bad guys I had to go as far as resetting my browser back to its factory defaults. The links now work again. It is strange as every thing else worked except those links relating to Amazon and Vudu.
> They stopped working after I logged into my account to contact TiVo to inquire about the Apps not being available on Premieres.
> I do use tracking protection on IE11 and I have been starting to have some trouble lately viewing some websites like Twitter.
> 
> I will just go over to the corner and put on the dunce cap.


BANNED!



-Kevin


----------



## BayouBoy32

I have been reading all the post and fine it all strange. I signed up for the priority list and as of now I have not gotten the update (if there is truly an update). I have forced connections and restarted my Roamio Pro and yet no 20.4.5. What is really the most strange is that Margret is always right on top of things and she said that she would post the release notes &#8216;I will post them the day we release.&#8221; And yet she has not posted anything. Very, very, strange and Halloween is coming.


----------



## aaronwt

My two Roamios, four Minis, and Premiere all got the update the day it was released. HAve you tried entering your TiVo service number again on the priority update page?


----------



## Dan203

aaronwt said:


> My two Roamios, four Minis, and Premiere all got the update the day it was released. HAve you tried entering your TiVo service number again on the priority update page?


Mine too, but at this point it's not really a big deal since there don't seem to be any changes other then the apps that we don't have yet.


----------



## BayouBoy32

aaronwt said:


> My two Roamios, four Minis, and Premiere all got the update the day it was released. HAve you tried entering your TiVo service number again on the priority update page?


I might try that, but my gut feeling is this is nothing but a bug smasher and the real update is yet to come with the real bells and whistles.


----------



## Dan203

You're right. These apps probably would have run under the old software. They tend to release apps in conjunction with software updates because it allows them to task a single beta to both purposes.


----------



## monkeydust

I don't recall any other releases where days have passed and no release notes and no discernible difference in the software.


----------



## HarperVision

LoadStar said:


> .......Either way, I would suggest to everyone to take a deep breath and relax. .......


You sound like Aaron Rodgers!

"R-E-L-A-X.........Relax!!!"


----------



## davezatz

Pepcom pre-holidays press event kicking off in SF right now. Maybe they're timing announcement and release? Hm.


----------



## nooneuknow

CoxInPHX said:


> I wonder why TiVo has not upgraded to the (not so) newer Hulu Plus App? It is very similar to the new Netflix App.
> 
> http://blog.hulu.com/2012/09/10/explore-the-new-hulu-plus-on-playstation-3/
> 
> http://blog.hulu.com/2013/05/31/the-new-hulu-plus-experience-coming-to-a-living-room-near-you/


Yeah, I hate that my Roku 2XS has a far better Hulu Plus app than my Roamio does. It's worth digging out the remotes for my Roku and HDMI switch, to use the Roku one. There are very few things that will pull me away from the HDMI port I'm stuck using for my Roamio. No TV in the whole house will work with any of my base Roamios, using a switch, thus requiring a dedicated TiVo HDMI port, per TiVo & TV, while everything else I own, works fine with switches, on the same TVs. I figure if I keep buying switches that seem to work, TiVo will just keep tweaking things and making them not work, so direct-HDMI-only for Roamios it is.

That is truly my biggest gripe about TiVo (HDMI & base Roamios). They are the only "problem childs", in a house full of tech. Even the TiVos before them worked with switches.


----------



## Lrscpa

Odd- entered TSNs last week on priority page, no new software yet.


----------



## kokishin

Lrscpa said:


> Odd- entered TSNs last week on priority page, no new software yet.


Same. Until the new Amazon Prime Instant Video app is available, I guess not having 20.4.5 is not a big deal for me.


----------



## Joe Siegler

kokishin said:


> Same. Until the new Amazon Prime Instant Video app is available, I guess not having 20.4.5 is not a big deal for me.


+1

Although I'm looking forward to Vudu as well. What I'm really hoping for is that these new apps will show in the overall integrated search like Netflix is now. That would rock.


----------



## southerndoc

monkeydust said:


> I don't recall any other releases where days have passed and no release notes and no discernible difference in the software.


Wonder if only a certain number of us got the update early to be guinea pigs. Maybe the official release hasn't happened yet.


----------



## morac

aaronwt said:


> ANy video I own from Amazon I can stream it to a Device that has Amazon streaming or download it to my TiVos.
> 
> It's been this way for years and is still the same way now.


Yes, but if you rent a video you can either stream it OR download it, but not both.


----------



## Dan203

They usually release on Tuesdays, so maybe no apps until next Tuesday?


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> Yes, but if you rent a video you can either stream it OR download it, but not both.


It's very rare for me to rent a video from amazon so I'm not that familiar with it. 99% of my Amazon video content is purchases.

I'm surprised you can't do both with a rental. Since it should have a 24 or 48 hour expiration anyway. That starts the timer after you start watching. And I'm guessing you have around 30 days to start viewing it like others services.


----------



## HarperVision

I just received an email from Vudu that the PS3 app was redesigned. I wonder if that is also related to the one for TiVo and when it will be released?


----------



## DEC2955

With the late fall/early winter software update rolling out.. and with there being talk of TIVO supporting VUDU... and it is my understanding that the streaming services that the MINI supports is based on the TIVO it is matched to.. what happens on a system which has three DVR's? Two Basic Roamio's and a Premiere-4 Four Tuner, currently the MINI is paired with the "Premiere" most of the time.. will this mean that I will not see the VUDU app on the MINI?


----------



## TrackZ

HarperVision said:


> I just received an email from Vudu that the PS3 app was redesigned. I wonder if that is also related to the one for TiVo and when it will be released?


Interesting. I wonder what it looks like if they have a new standard app UI, as u think the PS3 already had the usual Vudu design.


----------



## davezatz

Vudu officially announced:
http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1983564


----------



## monkeydust

davezatz said:


> Vudu officially announced:
> http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1983564


Yeah, just saw it posted on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/TiVo?fref=nf

Didn't realize there was actually a Tivo Blog...

http://blog.tivo.com


----------



## kbmb

According to this article:
http://www.multichannel.com/news/tv-apps/tivo-adds-vudu-ott-mix/385169



> TiVo customers will start to see the VUDU app appear starting this afternoon through mid-November.


So guessing by this afternoon those of us that have been updated will see the app appear.

Hoping Amazon shows up then as well.

-Kevin


----------



## davezatz

My bedroom Mini is sill on 20.4.4 this AM - bummer, I had added both the priority list.


----------



## Blakeintosh

Are people still getting the 20.4.5 update? I signed up my Pro and Mini's for the priority release 3 days ago and still haven't been able to get the update by connecting to TiVo Service. Seems like in the past, the update would download the next day after priority signup.


----------



## jxryan

I registered my Roamio, Premiere and 3 mini's last week but still don't have the update. I have been forcing connections several times daily, still waiting ....


----------



## markp99

I registered on Monday and saw the update by Wednesday night. As reported above, no new options visible, just a pending restart to v20.4.5.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Added to the priority list the day this thread went up, but no update on my base Roamio yet.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Guess there are more than a few of us in the same boat without the update.


----------



## Joe Siegler

FitzAusTex said:


> Added to the priority list the day this thread went up, but no update on my base Roamio yet.


Same here. Both of mine. Have done periodic checks when I'm around the TiVo since then. Nothing yet.


----------



## jedware

Getting version 20.4.5 is just half the problem. We are still waiting for them to activate the new apps. All my devices are on version 20.4.5 but no new apps have appeared. Does anyone have the new apps?


----------



## FitzAusTex

Honest question, does tivo really have the ability to release an update like 20.4.5 and not have an app like Prime "turned on"? I know the HSN app took some time to appear, but wouldn't a further update need to be released? What is the mechanism that would allow Prime or Vudu to be included in 20.4.5,but not appear?


----------



## Joe Siegler

Update from Margret.

When asked if Vudu was live yet for 20.4.5 people, she said:



> I expect it to appear this evening on boxes that have already installed 20.4.5.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527851722228498432


----------



## Dan203

FitzAusTex said:


> Honest question, does tivo really have the ability to release an update like 20.4.5 and not have an app like Prime "turned on"? I know the HSN app took some time to appear, but wouldn't a further update need to be released? What is the mechanism that would allow Prime or Vudu to be included in 20.4.5,but not appear?


Yes. They can add/remove apps at anytime. Does not need to coincide with an update.


----------



## elwaylite

Be curious to see if the Vudu app is stream only.


----------



## bradleys

elwaylite said:


> Be curious to see if the Vudu app is stream only.


Isn't that a forgone conclusion?


----------



## Joe Siegler

bradleys said:


> Isn't that a forgone conclusion?


Not entirely. You can download with Vudu on the PC. But more than likely it is stream only.


----------



## kokishin

I already entered my TSNs into the Tivo Priority Update Request page last week. Over the last few days, I have been forcing a network connect to the Tivo Servers by going to Tivo Central->Settings & Messages->Settings->Network->Connect to the Tivo Service now. Alas, no Tivo love so far. Just wanted to confirm this is the correct procedure?


----------



## jrtroo

It does not really speed anything up unless its already pending a download. I would just monitor for now as they are clearly rolling this out to the sign up list deliberately.


----------



## davezatz

Vudu (and hopefully Amazon too) should show up tonight on boxes already updated to 20.4.5:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527851722228498432


----------



## Diana Collins

FitzAusTex said:


> Honest question, does tivo really have the ability to release an update like 20.4.5 and not have an app like Prime "turned on"? I know the HSN app took some time to appear, but wouldn't a further update need to be released? What is the mechanism that would allow Prime or Vudu to be included in 20.4.5,but not appear?


Think of 20.4.5 as the OS, and the Vudu/Amazon apps as applications. If an application requires, for example, Windows Server 2008 R2 it may not work on Windows Server 2008 (just had such a situation last week at work). You have to upgrade the OS before you can install the application.

Likewise, 20.4.5 is the required base for the Vudu and Amazon Prime apps, likely because of some changes or additions in the common code (such as changes to the communications API, extensions of API calls, etc.).


----------



## mikeyts

Joe Siegler said:


> Not entirely. You can download with Vudu on the PC. But more than likely it is stream only.


You can download VUDU to PS3 and IIRC some old LG BDP with an embedded HDD (BD590); you can read about the feature here but the document doesn't list the devices which have it. I don't think that they went any further with it, implementing VUDU-To-Go instead for PCs and tablets. Of course, the original VUDU STBs were download-to-HDD with chasing playback once you got enough of it down; I think that they still work.

Nobody considers the needs of people with slow Internet service; downloaded video lets them watch content at the highest bit-rate/picture-quality, though it may download much much slower than realtime playback. But what does it matter that it took overnight to download a movie? You might have waited a couple of days for a disc-by-mail to get to you and you have 30 days to start watching it. During weeknights you can download rentals for your weekend.

Thankfully I have 100 Mbps cable network service  (just gratuitously doubled from 50 Mbps by my provider this past month ).


----------



## lpwcomp

kokishin said:


> I already entered my TSNs into the Tivo Priority Update Request page last week. Over the last few days, I have been forcing a network connect to the Tivo Servers by going to Tivo Central->Settings & Messages->Settings->Network->Connect to the Tivo Service now. Alas, no Tivo love so far. Just wanted to confirm this is the correct procedure?


Release notes thread.


----------



## mikeyts

Diana Collins said:


> Think of 20.4.5 as the OS, and the Vudu/Amazon apps as applications. If an application requires, for example, Windows Server 2008 R2 it may not work on Windows Server 2008 (just had such a situation last week at work). You have to upgrade the OS before you can install the application.
> 
> Likewise, 20.4.5 is the required base for the Vudu and Amazon Prime apps, likely because of some changes or additions in the common code (such as changes to the communications API, extensions of API calls, etc.).


The question is what is their mechanism for pushing new apps? Netflix and YouTube have gone to a web-tech architecture for embedded players so that they can make changes to their UIs and add functionality without requiring an OEM firmware update, but they do that by downloading JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, etc when you start the app. TiVo can apparently push apps onto our boxes without a firmware update at any time. How? Perhaps it's like the Google Play store being able to push updates to apps whenever it wants; something periodically checks to see if there's anything to grab.


----------



## HarperVision

mikeyts said:


> You can download VUDU to PS3 and IIRC some old LG BDP with an embedded HDD (BD590); .............


Which may make the email about the new PS3 app that I mentioned a few posts back even more applicable. Maybe they're the same base app?


----------



## kokishin

lpwcomp said:


> Release notes thread.


That was extremely real time.

Thanks very much James!


----------



## mikeyts

HarperVision said:


> Which may make the email about the new PS3 app that I mentioned a few posts back even more applicable. Maybe they're the same base app?


And maybe they removed the function from the new app on PS3? I'll hook my PS3 up and check.

EDIT: No, it's still there. Strangely they've throttled it to a maximum of 15 Mbps; you can manually set it to a lower rate. I guess that if you have a slow connection you might want to keep your download from dominating it, but I don't understand having a maximum.

I do not like the new VUDU UI. There's something graphically..."weak" about it and it seems overly complex. Hopefully we don't get it on TiVo.


----------



## kbmb

mikeyts said:


> And maybe they removed the function from the new app on PS3? I'll hook my PS3 up and check.
> 
> EDIT: No, it's still there. I do not like the new VUDU UI. There's something graphically..."weak" about it and it seems overly complex. Hopefully we don't get it on TiVo.


According to the Tivo support page, the Vudo app will look like this:
https://tivo--tst.custhelp.com/ci/fattach/get/15354/1414019206/redirect/1


----------



## mikeyts

kbmb said:


> According to the Tivo support page, the Vudo app will look like this...


Cool--that's the good ol' version of the app that's been around for years. It's on my Roku 3 and 2XS, Panasonic DMP-BDT220, WD TV Live Streaming, Sony BDP-S390 and my new smart TV. I've always liked it a lot.

Indications are that the Amazon app is the one on PS3 (also my BDT220 and smart TV); they seem to be standardizing on that, though paradoxically the app on Fire TV is different.


----------



## Joe Siegler

OK, I'm on 20.45 now. Per Margret, the apps will be available tonight. Bring 'em on!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527872644235132928
Update: Both of my Roamio boxes are on 20.45 now.


----------



## BayouBoy32

Got the update with this sweep and looking forward to see how the Amazon App will work with prime.


----------



## Bytez

Anyone tried the Android streaming with the new update? Does it still go through a proxy?


----------



## kokishin

My Pro and Mini are now updated to 20.4.5. 

TivoMargret says the new Amazon Prime and Vudu apps will be available later today. I'll force another network connection later to get the apps.


----------



## kokishin

Bytez said:


> Anyone tried the Android streaming with the new update? Does it still go through a proxy?


I have the Tivo app on my android phone. On the phone app, I checked Tivo Stream System Information->Out-Of-Home and the Proxy Enabled checkbox is checked. Is that what you wanted to know?


----------



## lpwcomp

kokishin said:


> My Pro and Mini are now updated to 20.4.5.
> 
> TivoMargret says the new Amazon Prime and Vudu apps will be available later today. I'll force another network connection later to get the apps.


That would be counter-productive. At least wait until this evening, PST.



TiVoMargret said:


> ... I expect the apps to be available this evening.
> Margret


Also note that it says _*"expect"*_. No guarantee. Do you really need the new app that quickly?


----------



## bradleys

lpwcomp said:


> Also note that it says _*"expect"*_. No guarantee. Do you really need the new app that quickly?


[media]http://i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/011/065/YES_MEME.JPG[/media]

I wouldn't look for it until at least 5PM PST - I do suspect that if you have 20.4.5, it will come tonight. It should just be a process of enabling the container - there is no software to download. (I do suspect it will require a connection to TiVo, but not a reboot.)


----------



## NJ Webel

bradleys said:


> I wouldn't look for it until at least 5PM PST - I do suspect that if you have 20.4.5, it will come tonight. It should just be a process of enabling the container - there is no software to download. (I do suspect it will require a connection to TiVo, but not a reboot.)


Sunset at Tivo headquarters tonight is at 6:11 PM PST.

Therefore, 'evening' in the literal sense (typically understood to begin 30 minutes to two hours before sunset, and lasts until just after nightfall, when complete darkness has been reached) would be anytime between ~4:11PM PST to ~6:31PM PST.


----------



## kokishin

lpwcomp said:


> That would be counter-productive. At least wait until this evening, PST.


I should have been clearer. My plan is to do the network update sometime tonight.


----------



## Bytez

kokishin said:


> I have the Tivo app on my android phone. On the phone app, I checked Tivo Stream System Information->Out-Of-Home and the Proxy Enabled checkbox is checked. Is that what you wanted to know?


Yes, so is there a way to disable proxy now? Maybe a new app update will coincide with this release.


----------



## Dan203

No you can't disable the proxy. I mean you can uncheck the box and it will disconnect from the proxy but there is no alternative so it'll simply stop working.

There are some hidden options in the HTML that suggest they are experimenting with local ports and UPNP, but none of that is active yet.


----------



## Diana Collins

So...I just forced a connection to the TiVo service today (around 4:20 pm), but got nothing new. However, it shows the next attempt at 4:50 today. I've never seen a "next attempt" that was less than 20 hours after the last successful attempt.

Wonder if that means anything? I'll post back after 5.


----------



## markp99

My Next Connect was set at 5:01pm. I just forced a connection 8 minutes early, LOAD in progress, seemingly longer than typical. We'll see what results.

Edit: Nope, same old Amazon app, nothing new here.


----------



## Diana Collins

The "loading Info" step took 4 minutes, but all I got was a guide update (Verizon added a new channel today).


----------



## kbmb

Somehow I get this feeling that Margret and the whole tech team is sitting in a room watching us force connections and laughing and laughing!!! 

-Kevin


----------



## lpwcomp

It's not even 3PM on the left coast. _*Nobody*_ calls that "evening"!


----------



## bradleys

As I said, I wouldn't even look for it before 5PM PT, that would be 6PM MT, 7PM CST and 8PM ET for those of you not wanting to do the conversion!


----------



## kokishin

bradleys said:


> As I said, I wouldn't even look for it before 5PM PT, that would be 6PM MT, 7PM CST and 8PM ET for those of you not wanting to do the conversion!


Or 12:00am UCT/GMT


----------



## consumedsoul

Just connected to TiVo service, have VUDU and prime now!  Workin' perfectly. Old Amazon prime logo's not going away though...


----------



## kbmb

consumedsoul said:


> Just connected to TiVo service, have VUDU and prime now!  Workin' perfectly. *Old Amazon prime logo's not going away though...*


Oh my....this logo is worse!

-Kevin


----------



## markp99

A very quick connect and download just now (6:12pm Eastern) - Amazon Prime is now loaded! 

Time to play!


----------



## Craig in PA

Got the apps! Logging in and setting up now.

Guess I won't need my PS3 anymore.


----------



## jwbelcher

kbmb said:


> Oh my....this logo is worse!
> 
> -Kevin


Agree, the old one was better.


----------



## Craig in PA

First impressions: Both apps integrate with universal search quite nicely. Both are mostly identical to PS3 apps.

Amazon provides access to Prime library and videos you have purchased.

1080p Streaming looks good on a ~25 mbps connection. 

Login on Amazon was kind of a mess - app is too slow for the QWERTY remote. Amazon app is laggy in general when finding videos, but smooth once streaming is up and running.


----------



## jwbelcher

I find it incredibly stupid that the clear button on the slide keyboard exits these apps. I've now exited the amazon instant twice when trying to clear my search box. ugh


----------



## jedware

kbmb said:


> According to the Tivo support page, the Vudo app will look like this:
> https://tivo--tst.custhelp.com/ci/fattach/get/15354/1414019206/redirect/1


I wonder why they are using that version if they have begun rolling out the new version to other devices? Attached is a comparison of the two versions of Vudu.


----------



## aaronwt

jedware said:


> I wonder why they are using that version if they have begun rolling out the new version to other devices? Attached is a comparison of the two versions of Vudu.


From thiose pics I like the way it looks on the TiVos better. It's much easier to read. They've been using it for years. I'm surprised they would start to change the other version. At least from the pics it seems inferior.


----------



## Africanlivedit

I got my update and can't say how excited I am about it. First, it was completely out of left field. I wanted Amazon Prime and Vudu so badly for my Roamio because it's annoying having to load up my PS3 just to use those two apps- especially when I don't play any games on the PS3 (I am a PC gamer and primarily bought the PS3 for movies which brings me to my next point). Two, now that I only buy movies via ultraviolet, I have over 300 titles on Vudu which are much easier to access now! Oh and Vudu looks and sounds great! This coming from a dude who has a Sony 4k.

So very excited. Fingers crossed we get the HBO Go app down the road ...

Well done, TiVo --- yet another reason why I have been a proud customer since 2003! 

:up:


----------



## Africanlivedit

OH AND!

I noticed last night that while streaming to my iPad ... It didn't drop once! Man, I can't say how nice that was. Lately, it's been dropping like whoa. It was getting to the point where I would just stop trying.


----------



## mikeyts

jedware said:


> I wonder why they are using that version if they have begun rolling out the new version to other devices? Attached is a comparison of the two versions of Vudu.


I don't like the new version. It's overly complex and the graphics are somehow "weak and unbold". What device other than PS3 (and presumably PS4) have they "upgraded" with that version?


----------



## jaj2276

Dan203 said:


> That's a good question. I'm betting the answer is no, simply because the Mini get's it's providers list from the host DVR. So if the host DVR doesn't have the app I don't think it would even show up on the Mini. Although maybe they'll put it in a secondary location so you can still launch it on the Mini without it being checked in the providers list?


Amazingly this does work. I downloaded a movie last night on my Premiere from Amazon (using the old app). I then went upstairs and my Mini has access to the Vudu and Amazon Prime apps.


----------



## globalgreg

I registered my Roamio and it already has the update but I didn't realize I had to register my Mini too. I just registered my Mini, is it too late? Will I have to wait until the general public gets the update now?


----------



## JNEggie

I added my tivos to the priority list and all of them had the update with 24 hours. It has taken another 12-24 hours after that for the new Amazon and Vudu apps to show up


----------

